# Donor Embryo



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone has used donated embryo's and how they were able to get donor embryo's here in the UK? I know of several clinics in other countries that have active schemes, just wondering if there is anything like that here in the UK

Thank you


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I think one of the reasons why donated embryos are fairly rare in the UK is because the ending of donor anonymity has brought to the fore the issue of the connections between any child conceived this way and the undeniable full genetic link with parents and siblings in another family.  Embryo donation has much more in common with adoption than donor conception generally and really needs similar preparation...ideally with each family having facilitated contact with each other in order to think in advance about how they will manage contact in the future.  It takes very special people indeed on both sides to be able to manage both the practical and psychological implications of this, keeping in mind all the time the needs of the child conceived.
Sadly, these issues are not necessarily understood or taken seriously in some other countries.
Olivia


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Bluebelle Star,

I conceived my twins via donor embryo at IVI Valencia last year.  There was no problem with access to donor embryos and you will find that it is relatively straightforward to do a cycle with D embryos in many Euro clinics.

However, as Olivia points out, they are completely anonymous donations which is something to really consider.  I am intending to be completely open with my children about their conception, but it is something that really makes me sad to think I have absolutely no information to give them.  I must also come to terms with the fact that they probably have full siblings somewhere in the world who they will probably never meet or know any info. about.

This is just something to consider as you will have no partner to provide at least one side of the genetic equation.  I am not saying that my children will not be happy, well adjusted people - I am sure that they will be because of unconditional love and honesty and the best of my ability, but I can't provide this for them and this does need consideration I think.

I was on two waiting lists in the UK for donor eggs/embryos, and was offered embryos twice.  Unfortunately, I was unable at the time to take them...  However,this was in 2004/5 just before the law changed ref. anonymity.

I am not sure about the situation now as the people donating the embryos would have had to have had treatment after the new law and there just may not be enough embryos available in the UK.  

I would get in touch with some of the UK clinics and get on their waiting list if you can, or find out what the current situation is.  (e.g. Lister, London Fertility Centre, CARE, etc etc).

It is a difficult situation.  Let me know if there's anything I can help with ref. other questions if you would like.

Wishing you the best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Olivia and Daisy
Thank you so much for your replies and reflections on things to consider. 

Daisy, I hope it it ok I've pm'd you re your experience.


----------

